# Changes for My Fan-Tailed Pigeon



## TBonz (Apr 28, 2004)

Some of you might remember a few years ago that my daughter rescued a fan-tailed pigeon (beautiful white one) that was wandering tamely around her school grounds.

Well, Luigi has thrived. He's a sweet bird. He has a large cage (wide) in which he sleeps (outside in the hall) and is in when the daughter isn't around to watch him. When she's home, he's out. She has newspaper on her dresser and he hangs there. She also has a plastic runner on the rug to keep poop off of the rug and BOY HE POOPS. 

But she's going away to college this summer and I'm not sure what to do. I can care for him, but it's the attention that is a problem. I am downstairs all day and I have other birds downstairs. I don't want Luigi to be lonely. 

Yet because of both spacing problems and his poop, it's a problem to bring him the family room. He prefers not to be in the cage, and yet I wonder, if I put the cage up on a table where he was higher up AND he was in the room with us (as I said, the cage is big enough for him to have plenty of room to walk around, I got a nice big one) would he adapt? Because I can't have him pooping everywhere in this room. And yet I want him to be happy.

Just looking for some advice. I guess what is happening is that he'll need to come downstairs, but I'm trying to figure out how he can be in here in a cage and yet be happy. Of course, I can take him out to play with him, but for the most part, he'll need to stay in, due to the other birds and hygiene reasons.
He's a sweet bird and I've had people say "give him away". I certainly don't want to do that, but I want to make sure that I can take care of him properly AND that he'll be happy. 

Any advice?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Your fantail sounds like a precious one. I hope you decide to keep him at least for your childs sake. Pigeons adapt quite nicely. Take him down with you so he can have some association at least. When you can, spend some time with him. Gotta run to work for now.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Nice that you're thinking so much about his welfare - he sounds like a good little fella.

Maybe he could have his cage where he'll be with company, but have his time out in your daughter's room so he gets his exercise? Some kind of arrangement like that which means he isn't in all the time?

Everyone needs a 'poop-free zone', so I can understand your concerns.

John


----------



## TBonz (Apr 28, 2004)

*Update on Luigi*

My daughter went off to college this fall. Luigi and his large cage came downstairs. Fortunately, the way the cage is, all mess stays inside, so he's downstairs where he can see all of us. I take him out every evening for a short while and let him run around my kitchen where he can run around and poop can easily be cleaned up. 

He starts to coo late at night, knowing when it's getting close to time for me to take him out. 

It's amazing how sweet he is. If my daughter takes him to her apartment this summer, I will sure miss him. He preens my hand (in-between the fingers) and is very friendly and affectionate.

Still trying to find a vet that will see a pigeon. Tonight I discovered his forehead has blood and missing feathers, and I think he may have mites. Tomorrow I will try again to find a vet. I have some mite spray but I think it can't be sprayed on/near the head.

He's a great bird. Just wanted to update you on him. I've meant to for a while. I should snap a picture and post it. 

We've had him for two years now.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I remember Luigi and your daughter. I hope she is doing well with her studies. About Luigi, some members have posted on the other thread you also started, so please refer to it about the Scatt for mites. 

I give my pigeons a bath at least twice a month with pigeon baths salts I purchased at Foy's pigeon supply house. It is called Vanhee 6500 A Eucalyptus baths salts. I add 2 teaspoons to a gal. of lukewarm water and bathe them. My fantail is a challenge because of his tail span, so we both end up getting bathed, but at least I do not have to worry about vermin while it disinfects our skin. If used regularly, you should not have a mite problem anymore, and it gives them a healthy shiny look to their feathers. The cost is reasonable and with only one pigeon, it will go a long way for you. Please do post a picture.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Try the Scatt product, it works wonders for blood sucking mites. I think that Foys and/or Siegels sells it.

http://www.birds2grow.com/prod-scatt.html


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

TBonz, I wish my mom was on this board because I think the two of you would get along nicely. lol. She, too, knows the burdon of having an animal loving daughter go off to college, and having to pick up the slack in the area of pet care. My old bedroom has been fully handed over to the pigeons (we got my little boy a mate not long after I left so he wouldn't be so lonely so we have two now). We also did the plastic runner things on the floor, and my bed has a permanent drop(ping) cloth on it along with newspaper on anything else tha will stand still. Its funny going home on weekends because I have to sleep either on the sofa or clean my way to the bed. My mom knows how important socialization with the birds is, and so she gives them both a little bit of personal time every day. I think that you are amazing for taking on such a hefty responsibility, when so many other parents would make their child get rid of the bird. I appreciate my mom for all she does for my babies, and I'm sure your daughter really appreciates you too.  

I wish you good luck wth the mites thing, I'm sure you'll get it fixed, keep us updated.


----------



## TBonz (Apr 28, 2004)

Update time!

Luigi is misnamed. We went off on vacation a few weeks ago and my daughter was home and pet-sitting. Luigi laid an egg!

So HE is a SHE. At least now I know. 

By the time my daughter saw it, the egg had been pecked open though.


For those who know about fan-tailed pigeons, how old are they when they first begin to lay? And is there anything I should do to ensure her health? I know in other birds egg-binding can occur.

By the way, she didn't have mites back then. She had a cold (I finally talked my vet into seeing her.) The feathers grew back, and then she rubbed some off again. She has medicine for the irritation now. And a regular vet.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on having a hen!

The egg is always the "ultimate gender proof!"

It always removes any lingering shadow of doubt!


----------

